# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Hartaanval

## dirkvanluijk

kon vanacht niet slapen had een onreglmatige hartslag (bonsde ook goed hard) moeite om me linkerhand dicht te knijpen (was wat gevoelloos) heb ik dan een hartaanval gehad ???

----------


## MissMolly

> Het meest typerende symptoom van een hartaanval is een beklemmende, drukkende pijn achter het borstbeen. Deze pijn straalt vaak uit naar de kaken en naar linkerarm. Ook kan de pijn uitstralen naar de rug en de schouders. Daarnaast behoren misselijkheid en zweten tot de symptomen. 
> 
> Verder worden er soms hartkloppingen, overslaan van het hart, duizeligheid, hartbonzen en de neiging tot flauwvallen waargenomen. Ook bewusteloos raken is mogelijk, m.n. bij de zwaardere infarcten. Soms heeft het slachtoffer last van kortademigheid, braken en zweten. Een pijn op de borst die meer dan 20 minuten duurt of herhaalde korte pijnaanvallen (vaker dan 1 keer per uur) zijn zeer verdacht voor een hartaanval. Deze alarmsignalen behoeven dan ook dringend medische hulp. 
> 
> Bij het herkennen van een van deze signalen of klachten, kunt u het beste contact opnemen met uw huisarts. En in ernstige gevallen direct bellen met 112 natuurlijk.


De hartkloppingen alleen zijn dus absoluut niet kenmerkend voor een hartaanval, en de gevoelloosheid van de hand lijkt meer op een afklemming van een ader (verkeerd op je arm gelegen).

Hartkloppingen in combinatie met druk op de borst, uitstralende pijn en eventueel zweten zijn wel een serieus alarmsignaal....

Maar als je je ongerust maakt, ga dan toch maar liever even naar de huisarts, al is het alleen om gerustgesteld te worden. Beter een keer te veel gecontroleerd dan een keer te weinig

----------


## ikke64

MissMolly, helemaal mee eens. En daarbij komt dat hartaanval, meestal gepaart gaat met lichamelijke activiteit. Wat natuurlijk ook in de slaapkamer kan, en dan bedoel ik natuurlijk in bv een droom.  :Wink:  Een infarct (een afsluiting van de hartkrans slag aders) kan ook in rust ontstaan. Ga even voor een check up naar de HA. En hou jezelf in de gaten bij activiteit ed. En de simptonen die MissMolly al genoemt heeft.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Elisabeth9

DirkvanLuijk: Neem geen "enkel risico" Ga naar de huisarts toe voor controle.... :Smile: 

Mijn broer had het aan zijn hart maar dat wist hij niet!!!! hij was een bikkel en diende lang geleden bij de Mariniers...geen pieper, geen zeurder...èn daar lag hij de hele nacht op de bank, kon de trap niet meer op...Nu is hij er niet meer!!!.
ik wil ermee zeggen....Ga A.U.B. naar de arts toe....sommigen mensen gaan te laat en dat is een "gemiste" kans!!!
Sterkte en laat even weten hoe het afgelopen is .... :Embarrassment: 

ik wil je niet bang maken, maar hoop dat mensen eerder naar de arts gaan in sommige situatie's....

Groeten van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

> kon vanacht niet slapen had een onreglmatige hartslag (bonsde ook goed hard) moeite om me linkerhand dicht te knijpen (was wat gevoelloos) heb ik dan een hartaanval gehad ???


Hallo,

Is al zoals Elisa, al zei ga gewoon naar de dokter. Een onderzoek meer of minder je weet nooit wat je kan hebben. Ook mijn Nonkel die last had van steken aan zijn hart dacht van; "ach zal wel stress zijn". Maar helaas ook voor hem was het te laat  :Frown:  hij had toen ook al iets aan zijn hart"hartinfarct".

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito:  :Embarrassment:  Dank je Do....het is zo verschrikkelijk als mensen te laat gaan.... :Embarrassment: 

Liefssssssssssss xxx

----------

